# Purple Kush or Granddaddy Purple Seeds



## life passion

:hubba: Can someone tell me what seed bank I can get some Purple Kush or Granddaddy Pruple seeds from. I i'm in the U.S. I am seeding some sensi star now under a jump start system and into my 2nd week of flowering of some kush and bag seeds. Would like to try these strains next please help with info.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I think granddaddy purp is a clone only strain. Sucks... I've been wanting to get my hands on gdp for a very long time.


----------



## life passion




----------



## life passion

This is my bag seed lady she is 3 weeks into flowering i had some problems when i use a product call hygrozyme my bottom leaves started to turn yellow but i flush the system and she is starting to come back around. have anyone used this product. here is the rest of my set up.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## KushBlower12

Hey LP,
   Sorry to bring bad news but Im pretty sure both of those are clone only. I have 3 Grand Daddy Purp about 2 weeks from harvest and I picked up 2 clones yesterday of Purple Kush. I got them from a shop here in Cal... the guy said they are clone only... Good luck, theres alot of other good purps out there


----------



## lyfr

life passion said:
			
		

> This is my bag seed lady she is 3 weeks into flowering i had some problems when i use a product call hygrozyme my bottom leaves started to turn yellow but i flush the system and she is starting to come back around. have anyone used this product. here is the rest of my set up.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


yup, clone only as far as i know.  i've used hygrozyme for 3 grows and love the stuff.  i actually started running lower ppm's since nutes are "more available" when broken down by hygrozyme.  i'm surprised...i havent heard anything bad about hygrozyme..can't say that anymore i guess


----------



## gmo

Just noticed this the other day at bcseedking.com .  Think I'll have to order myself some when the become avaliable.  hxxp://bcseedking.com/in/outdoor-marijuana/Purple-Kush/


----------



## KGB30

Try Doc


----------



## mistisrising

Man, that thing's got heads everywhere! Nice to see...


----------



## GanjaGardener

Are there any California growers out there who could recommend a dispensary or two that might have Purple Grand Daddy clones avail. I've been searching the net w/o any success and although dispensaries have been mentioned as a source in this thread, no specifics have been offered. (BTW this thread is the first link that shows up when Googling "purple+grand+daddy+kush") 

I have a California Med MJ license but live in San Luis Obispo county which doesn't have any dispensaries open, ATM. A dispensary in the Santa Barbara, San Francisco or LA areas would be the easiest for me to get to.   Thanks.


----------



## GanjaGardener

:ignore: I found it.


----------



## GBOY0420

Im in northwest and I want to get my hands on some granddaddy purple


----------



## umbra

IMO you would be better of with some querkle seeds, from subcool. Similar genetics, easily obtainable, reasonably priced.


----------



## arice69

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> Hey LP,
> Sorry to bring bad news but Im pretty sure both of those are clone only. I have 3 Grand Daddy Purp about 2 weeks from harvest and I picked up 2 clones yesterday of Purple Kush. I got them from a shop here in Cal... the guy said they are clone only... Good luck, theres alot of other good purps out there


 
trust me ny is the place where you can find purple kush seeds,not ny city


----------



## Barbapopa

GDP collective sells Kens GDP, supposed to be a more powerful strain of GDP.  Be advised that they had spidermites on their clones last time.  I didn't see the mites on my smaller clones when I bought them and sure enough, I got them on my stuff.  I sprayed them them with neem and they are still creeping around.  Going to get some Avid right quick. 
Aside from all that, GDP finishes faster then Purple Kush by a week or 2.


----------



## 2Dog

the purple kush I have I bought as clones. sorry no help. beautiful indica plants smell awesome. easy to grow just not super easy to clone. not like a sativa.

I was told that purple kush is better than grand daddy they said that the kush was the original.. that may be total bullshit.

I think I bought my kush clones in visalia at the american caregiver facility
15492 mineral king, suite 3 visalia ca 93292  I have the phone number pm me if you need it.


----------



## Barbapopa

Hey 2dog, how much are the kush clones in Visa?


----------



## Madshotz

LOOKING FOR GDP AS WELL HARDER FOR ME BECAUSE I'M ON THE EAST COAST (MA) I do fly out to the bay area alot but i cant bring a clone on the plane...lol


----------



## proto

i smoked some gdp that came cross country with a friend of a friend and it was amazing for pain relief.90 seconds after the first toke i looked at my wife and said that's pretty good *STUFF* after the third toke i was the most pain free i've been in a long while. he said it was clone only and of course no seeds were found in the pound.my buddies sister in law moved out to cali 3 months ago and has mmj so i told my buddie to tell her to next day me a clone if she can find them.i am on the lookout for a strain that has that kind of analgesic effect,i have 15 strains going right now plus several more on deck and i'm going to place an order next week for cataract kush and get confidential cheese plus the tudes b-day promo seeds so i should find something.just wish i had some gdp right now:cry:


----------



## Stone again!

They don't give them away... http://XXX.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1921 You'll have to change the XXX back to WWW and post it in your search engine, per rules I think...


----------



## Ranek Icewalker

GanjaGardener said:
			
		

> Are there any California growers out there who could recommend a dispensary or two that might have Purple Grand Daddy clones avail. I've been searching the net w/o any success and although dispensaries have been mentioned as a source in this thread, no specifics have been offered. (BTW this thread is the first link that shows up when Googling "purple+grand+daddy+kush")
> 
> I have a California Med MJ license but live in San Luis Obispo county which doesn't have any dispensaries open, ATM. A dispensary in the Santa Barbara, San Francisco or LA areas would be the easiest for me to get to.   Thanks.




There is a  Dispensary in Anaheim that always has Purple Kush Clones, my old ladies nephew has grown clones from there, its really good smoke.

The  place is Called Mid-County Patient Association 

Or there is a place in Fresno that has tons of clones, including GDP and Purple Kush hxxp://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/?option=com_content&view=article&id=5996&Itemid=118

Check out Weedmaps hxxp://legalmarijuanadispensary.com, has a search function that lets you narrow down seeds/clones, hit search and it will tell you which Dispensers have what available.


----------



## ston-loc

Just got a GDP clone about a month ago hear in Nor Cal. It's flowering already unfortunately. Gonna try to pull a few branches off to clone. I dunno, Im new to this, we'll see if it works....... I'm hoping it will re veg, and be good in the fall.


----------



## Baube01

I do have some grand daddy purple kush seeds, but i didnt buy them !! And i live in canada ( montreal) !! I still have 8 off them ! And i think they are feminise ! Excuse my english im french ! If you really wants some seeds mabe there is a way i could sell you some


----------

